# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  How do you like your steak...

## Uncle Fester

So how do you like a grilled steak- (not hamburger)--

----------


## bob_f_aboc

Just past "Moo" works for me!

----------


## For-Life

> Just past "Moo" works for me!


Wuss, it should mooo

----------


## k12311997

pink and juicy but no blood.

----------


## hcjilson

Rip off the tail, cut off the horns and wipe its fanny! :D

----------


## rbaker

We have come to prefer buffalo over beef. All we can find in New England is ground but in Oregon we enjoy all cuts, medium rare if you please.

----------


## GAgal



----------


## MarcE

you left out Medium-well

----------


## LilKim

That's under the "semi-burnt" category :D

----------


## cocoisland58

Mmm, pink and a bit bloody.  Filet if I can get it.

----------


## FullCircle

Rare. Or as a friend calls it, medium raw.  I'll ditto the filet and add a blue cheese or peppercorn crust.

----------


## Jacqui

I can't vote, because as MarcE said "you don't have *medium well*". It should also have a good Cajun hotsauce or jalapeno sauce with it or maybe smothered in it.

----------


## hcjilson

Rather than my first response, I should have said "Pittsburgh Style". True afficianado's will know exactly what I mean and how to cook it. I'm surprised at the amount of people who like it on the well or medium well side. The longer you cook beef the less juicy and tougher it becomes. Oh well, that's what makes horse races.

----------


## optical24/7

Venison, rare.

----------


## Chris Ryser

Love my steak a nice medium...........however my steak tartar is all raw and well spiced and will never go on the grill.    :cheers:.

----------


## Jacqui

> Venison, rare.


I'll be right over :D :D

----------


## Uncle Fester

> you left out Medium-well


=Well!

----------


## hcjilson

> Love my steak a nice medium...........however my steak tartar is all raw and well spiced and will never go on the grill.    :cheers:.


Just hold the anchovies and I'll be right over too! I will never forget the look on the butchers face when I told him to double grind a whole beef tenderloin! He asked me if I was crazy!:D:D

----------


## braheem24

Dont Eat Red Meat!









Unless it's medium well

----------


## Now I See

Rare for me, please! :) Yumm!  What time is dinner, should I bring a side-dish? :D

----------


## Snitgirl

If I don't have to, I prefer not.





> Dont Eat Red Meat!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Rare! Ugh!
I like mine well-done,not burned, and a light pink or brown in the center.

Not like rare. When I cut my meat I don't want it to flinch.

Y'all be sure to eat your steak before it clots.:D

----------


## Pete Hanlin

I love animals- especially when they're cooked medium rare (pink in the middle, but not bloody).  :bbg:

My theory is, if God didn't want us to eat animals, he wouldn't have made them out of meat!

I really don't understand why people (including my dad) like to take a beautiful piece of meat and burn the living bejeezus out of it!  I can't stand char.

----------


## LilKim

> I really don't understand why people (including my dad) like to take a beautiful piece of meat and burn the living bejeezus out of it! I can't stand char.


Because they don't know any better. My mom's the same way, has always liked her steaks cooked med. well. Don't think she's ever tried it medium.  I grew up on med well steaks, until one time I accidentally ordered medium instead, and have loved it ever since.  Depending on if the restaurant ages their steaks properly, I like mine done med rare.  My bf's dad orders his the same way, med well.  Bleah. :p  I jibed him at dinner one night, told him what Gordon Ramsay had said on one episode, that cooking anything over medium is wasting the meat.  He just gave me a blank look, LOL.  Oh well, I tried. ;)  I should've said, if you're gonna eat char, just skip the meat and eat a briquette, tastes the same, maybe a little lighter-fluidy :)

I like a little char on the outside though--adds a little tanginess.

----------


## hcjilson

Char is great if you get it Pittsburgh Style!. Only the epithelium is charred.....You ought to know that Pete, you're from PA!

----------


## Uncle Fester

> Char is great if you get it Pittsburgh Style!. Only the epithelium is charred.....You ought to know that Pete, you're from PA!


How does "Pittsburgh" style vary from Paul Prodoemmes (sp?) "Blackened"?

----------


## Pete Hanlin

You ought to know that Pete, you're from PA! 

Let's get one thing straight- Pittsburgh is not part of Pennsylvania.   "_Pennsylvania_" is defined as the area East of Shippensburg/Chambersburg and West of Lancaster (basically the area in and around the _Cumberland Valley_).  Philadelphia belongs to Jersey, and Pittsburgh belongs to West Virginia (unless Ohio wants to claim it :^).

I'm not saying these cities are great in their own rights- but they don't belong to the Keystone State in which I was raised (although Philadelphia was a cool field trip destination... everyone should see Independence Hall and the mint).

Now, back to steak- I will admit the steaks here in Texas are awesome (but the best steak I ever had was in Kansas City... just don't ask for A-1 Sauce, because this labels you as an "outsider" and seemed to actually offend the waiter :^)!

----------


## k12311997

> Pittsburgh is not part of Pennsylvania. ....Pittsburgh belongs to West Virginia


 
those are fighting words (rolls up sleeves)  Pittsburgh (and surrounding area) is what Pensylviania Pride is all about.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Yeah, them there's fightin' words! We don' want nuthin' to do with Pittsburgh!

BEAT PITT!!!

----------


## Jim Schafer

> Let's get one thing straight- Pittsburgh is not part of Pennsylvania. "_Pennsylvania_" is defined as the area East of Shippensburg/Chambersburg and West of Lancaster (basically the area in and around the _Cumberland Valley_). Philadelphia belongs to Jersey, and Pittsburgh belongs to West Virginia (unless Ohio wants to claim it :^).


C'mon Pete....everyone from Ohio and West Virginia know that western PA is _Pennsyltucky._ The area has its own distinct vocabulary and cadence of speech...listen to Joe Namath and Mike Ditka....their speech is different but very similar, Joe has more twang..but definite Pennsyltucky intonation. Schottenheimer and Cowher have it too but hide it better. 

and just like Harry, I order my steaks "pittsburgh" ummm good!

----------


## Uncle Fester

So what makes a steak "Pittsburgh style"?

----------


## Pete Hanlin

C'mon Pete....everyone from Ohio and West Virginia know that western PA is _Pennsyltucky._

Precisely my point! I would be agreeable with calling everything west of Shippensburg _Pennsyltucky_, and everything east of Lancaster _New Pennsey_.

Of course, everything north of Newport is just wasteland- except for State College. ;)

Now that I've managed to alienate practically everyone from the Commonwealth (and _unquestionably_ the most significant and beautiful of all the states- don't even waste your breath to suggest otherwise), I'll qualify the above with-
_Pennsylvania (even Pittsburgh) is great!_

----------


## Jim Schafer

what I am used to is charred on the outside and rare (just warm) on the inside!...
That is Pittsburgh style to me.

I believe when a steak is offered "blackend"  it is mostly a seasoning rub and the steak is then grilled.

----------


## harry a saake

how do i like my steak, with a beautiful blue eyed blonde, a bottle of red wine, a little rick james and a bearskin rug in front of a fireplace.

however if you really want a lean good steak try ostrich

----------


## hcjilson

That IS Pittsburgh style Jim, when I said blackened on the outside I meant charred! What say we try a couple of NY sirloins at PJ Gallagher's next time we're together in NY.......On TRANSITIONS of course !!......Or Palm One, if you like it better. Onion Rings are better at the Palm but you can't beat the creamed spinach at Gallaghers! You decide! hj

Folks, take a peek at what I'm talking about.
http://www.gallaghersnysteakhouse.com/index.asp

http://www.thepalm.com/index.cfm
Please note, when I say the Palm, I am referring to Palm One, not Two (across the street)

----------


## rbaker

> Now, back to steak- I will admit the steaks here in Texas are awesome (but the best steak I ever had was in Kansas City... just don't ask for A-1 Sauce, because this labels you as an "outsider" and seemed to actually offend the waiter :^)!


The best steak that I ever had was in Kearney, Nebraska at a place called "Grandpa's." I know that we should never eat at a place called "Grandpas" or "Grandmas" or plays cards with anyone called "Doc" but a few years ago we hit some icing and landed it the Kearney airport. The FBO let us take a loaner for the night and suggested the place. I was told that "Grandpa" raised and processed his own beef cattle. Sure was good.

In the early sixties, I was stationed at MCAS Iwakuni, Japan as a Marine aviator with VMF(AW)-212, We frequently went into the village and dined on Kobe beef. I am told that it was the best ever but I really dont remember as a meal was uusually preceeded in those days by a quart of Sun Torries whiskey.

----------


## Fezz

"How do you like your steak?"


Well...............I prefer my steak:

1.) Taken by my own hands or by one of the few people that I trust my life with and love dearly.
2.) Taken with one of my own firearms or bows, with ammunition that I carefully hand loaded, practiced with, and became very proficient with.
3.) Carefully dressed and butchered by my own two hands, or by the hands of one of the few people that I trust my life with and love dearly.
4.) Carefully wrapped, labeled, and properly preserved.
5.) Lovingly prepared with the utmost care and attention to detail and a hearty respect for the hard work to get it this far, the life taken, the life enjoyed, and the life sustained by its ingestion. 
6.) Eaten with those that I love and respect, with a hearty thanks and an understanding of the circle of life, the memories and life lessons learned, and a true love of life that I am able to enjoy.
7.) Prepared rare, maybe wrapped in a thick layer of hand sliced bacon, washed down with a fine cabernet sauvignon, sprinkled with tales of the hunt, good times past and hopes for good times, health and fortune to come!



;):cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::D

----------


## hcjilson

Your last post was put so well. I was so touched I can't add anything....I am speechless at your poetic rendering.

----------


## mlm

Fezz, I didn't know you could be so eloquent!  Nicely written!! :bbg::cheers:

----------

